# [OT] Die Zukunft der Windowmanager unter Unix Systemen

## STiGMaTa_ch

Hallo zusammen.

Golem hat gerade einen sehr interessanten Artikel ueber die Zukunft von Windowmanagern unter *NIX Systemen gebracht. Vieles davon kann man bereits selber ausprobieren, wenn man sich an die CVS Sourcen ranwagt  :Wink: 

Besonders beeindruckend sind die Filmchen, welche die Funktionsweise der Desktops zeigen.

Hier findet Ihr den Artikel: http://www.golem.de/0504/37579.html

Und hier die Links zu allen 5 Filmchen (Fuer ungeduldige  :Wink:  ): http://www.golem.de/0504/37579-5.html

Lieber Gruss und freut euch auf die Zukunft  :Laughing: 

STiGMaTa

----------

## Ragin

Wow.

Sind schon nette Effekte dabei.

Allerdings weiss ich noch nicht, ob ich mich an wabbelnde, transparente Fenster gewöhnen kann  :Smile: .

Aber zum rumspielen ists super  :Smile: .

Bin mal gespannt, wann das Einsatzbereit ist.

----------

## amdunlock

ok, nachdem ich mal ein bischen recherchiert habe gibt es noch ein paar fragen für mich. 

-kann man luminocity auch auf dem ganz normalem xserver verwenden (nvidia) oder braucht man dafür Xgl?

-hat hier schon einer ausm Germanbereich etwas davon am laufen?

thx Olli  :Smile: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

@Ragin

 *Quote:*   

> ...Allerdings weiss ich noch nicht, ob ich mich an wabbelnde, transparente Fenster gewöhnen kann...

 

Ja, das war mir auch ein wenig zu hektisch. Man will ja beim herumschieben der Fenster nicht andauernd diesen "Hauchdünnes Papier weht im Wind des Ventilators, weil PC so viel Hitze abgiebt" Effekt haben.

Aber das wird man sicherlich auf ein erträgliches Mass herunterschrauben können  :Laughing: 

@amdunlock

 *Quote:*   

> kann man luminocity auch auf dem ganz normalem xserver verwenden (nvidia) oder braucht man dafür Xgl?

 

Nun, laut dem Golem Artikel ist Luminocity nichts weiter als ein normales X-Programm:

Siehe http://www.golem.de/0504/37579-3.html

 *Quote:*   

> ... ist Luminocity als normales X-Programm implementiert, das den Inhalt eines ohne Ausgabe laufenden X-Servers wie etwa Xfake übernimmt. ...

 

Allerdings kapiere ich den Sinn und Zweck von Xfake nicht ganz. Kennt jemand von euch diesen X-Server und kann da was fundiertes dazu sagen?

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## chrib

Also ich weiss nicht so richtig was ich davon halten soll. Sicherlich, das wird wahrscheinlich nett anzuschauen sein, aber ich möchte effizient arbeiten und da kann ich rumwabbelnde Fenster nicht gebrauchen, wenn ich sie mal verschiebe. Ausserdem hat man sich sicherlich früher oder später daran satt gesehen, und deaktiviert das Feature.

----------

## dakra

Was haltet ihr von Looking Glass von Sun? Klick mich und staune!

Sowas in der Art will auch Microsoft bei Longhorn integrieren. 

Gruß Daniel

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *dakra wrote:*   

> Was haltet ihr von Looking Glass von Sun? Klick mich und staune!
> 
> 

 

Ein Film sagt mehr als tausend Slideshows  :Laughing: 

Die Präsentation von Looking Glass als Realaudiostream:

Low Bandwith:

http://webcast-east.sun.com/ramgen/archives/GSN-1312/GSN-1312_01_050.rm

Medium Bandwith:

http://webcast-east.sun.com/ramgen/archives/GSN-1312/GSN-1312_01_225.rm

High Bandwith:

http://webcast-east.sun.com/ramgen/archives/GSN-1312/GSN-1312_01_450.rm

oder als Quicktime Movie [Achtung! 34MB]:

http://webcast-east.sun.com/archives/GSN-1312/GSN-1312_forjds.mov

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## oscarwild

Super, endlich braucht die Filmindustrie keine zwar unbedienbaren, dafür aber sehr futuristisch wirkenden Oberflächen mehr zu designen, wenn mal ein Monitor ins Bild kommt.

Für die tägliche Arbeit heisst das: sollte ich jemals so etwas auf meinem Rechner finden, ist meine erste Handlung die Suche nach der Konfiguration, mit der ich diesen Unsinn abschalten und wieder effizient arbeiten kann.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi @ all,

jetzt weiß ich warum die Rechner immer schneller werden.

Bei soviel Blink und dreh kommen bestimmt auch doppelt soviele UpDates.

Es sieht vielleicht im ersten Augenblick nett aus.

Und wenn man der erste ist, der sowas auf seinen Rechner hat.

Dann kann man damit auch eine menge Leute zum Staunen bringen.

Nur ich halte davon garnichts.

Die Programme werden größer, größer = mehr Fehler.

Ich verbratte unötig Rechenleistung. OK wann brauche ich schon mal

richtig Rechenleistung:

TV Programm aufnehmen (wenn ich mal DVB-T habe, dann brauche ich da auch keine mehr)

Compilieren

Mathematik

3D Rändering (aber wann mache ich das schon)

Gruss

----------

## Tobiking

Also ich glaub der "Wabbel"-Effekt ist wohl derjenige der am kritischsten gesehen wird da es meiner Meinung nach wirklich nervig ist wenn jedes Menu erst so komisch reinschwebt. Aber alles andere(Schatten, Transparenz) finde ich schon recht schön. Vor allem der Effekt den sich viele wünschen Fenster im hintergrund Transparent und beim aktivieren werden diese langsam undurchsichtiger. Dazu noch nen paar funktionen wie expose (oder wie das von apple hieß) und die Leute die das Aussehen von Mac OS nachmachen kommen immer näher an das original.

----------

## l3u

Expose ist ne klasse Funktion. Sowas wär sinnvoll, wenn man's auf Linux portiren würde. Der ganze andere Graphik-Schnick-Schnack ist irgendwo schon sinnlose Prozessorlast, aber ein bißchen was von OS X würde mir schon gefallen auf meinem Desktop :-)

----------

## Stormkings

was hältst du denn dann von kompose?

http://kompose.berlios.de/

----------

## Carlo

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> Für die tägliche Arbeit heisst das: sollte ich jemals so etwas auf meinem Rechner finden, ist meine erste Handlung die Suche nach der Konfiguration, mit der ich diesen Unsinn abschalten und wieder effizient arbeiten kann.

 

So sieht's aus. Der Vorführeffekt mag ja ganz witzig sein, aber im Normalbetrieb ist das allenfalls was für die Kindergarten-Truppe.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *oscarwild wrote:*   Für die tägliche Arbeit heisst das: sollte ich jemals so etwas auf meinem Rechner finden, ist meine erste Handlung die Suche nach der Konfiguration, mit der ich diesen Unsinn abschalten und wieder effizient arbeiten kann. 
> 
> So sieht's aus. Der Vorführeffekt mag ja ganz witzig sein, aber im Normalbetrieb ist das allenfalls was für die Kindergarten-Truppe.

 

Naja, also das umherflatternde verschieben des Desktops fand ich persönlich auch nervig. Aber ich fand es z.B. nicht schlecht, dass der minimierte Desktop von Luminocity das verkleinerte Videofenster ebenfalls dargestellt hat. Ich fände das ganz nützlich, wenn ich z.B. wiedermal mehrere Fenster auf verschiedenen Desktops offen habe und in denen am kompilieren bin. So könnte ich dann auf einem Blick sehen, welches der Fenster aufgehört hat zu scrollen, ergo fertig kompiliert hat.

Ausserdem finde ich es einfacher in einem verkleinerten Desktop auf ein Fenster zu klicken, dass wie die Gentoo Forumsseite aussieht, als dass ich z.B. im KDE mehrere minimierte Browserfenster anklicken muss, nur um dann herauszufinden dass genau das letze Fenster dasjenige war, welches ich öffnen wollte.

Auch wenn ich dem Kollegen ueber die Schulter schaue und seinen Ultraminimalistischen Desktop auf seiner SUN sehe wird mir fast übel. Er hat zwar eine Reihe von 4x4 miniaturisierten Desktops offen und man sieht da "schematisch" die offenen Fenster, doch wenn er mal "kurz" was zeigen will, klickt er auch immer auf einige der Desktops bis er das richtige hat. Denn man kann sich ja nicht Wochenlang die Position und den Inhalt aller offenen Fenster merken.

Aber eben...

Zum Glück sind die Geschmäcker verschieden und jeder kann und darf benutzen was ihm am meisten behagt  :Wink: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## hoschi

Enlightement16 hat Expose im kleinen schon lange "Onboard" - Icon-Toolbar erstellen, auf Anzeige des Fenterinhaltes umschalten, Rahmen und Hintergrund löschen, Fenster so groß aufziehen wie es geht - TADA

OpenGL beschleunigung ist sehr sinnvoll, die CPU ist nunmal nicht dafür da grafikinhalte darzustellen - das muss alles die Grafikkarte machen, und mit 3D kann sie das am besten. Wer Enlightenment17 mal benützt hat, weiß dass dass überhaupt keine Spielerei ist - es ist längst Überfällig (selbst wenn man gar kein Icandy will)!

----------

## schotter

@dakra: das ist auch der Grund, warum Longhorn 'ne 4GHz CPU fordert.

Aber wie sonst kann man denn die "Chip-Wirtschaft" vorantreiben?

----------

## dakra

 *schotter wrote:*   

> Aber wie sonst kann man denn die "Chip-Wirtschaft" vorantreiben?

 

SETI@home oder derartiges  :Laughing: 

----------

## amdunlock

ich finde solche neuerungen gehören einfach dazu. ich weiß nicht, wie ihr gucken würdet, wenn man euch nen s/w system hinstellen würdet. ich finde diese konservativen kommentare hier echt unpassend. wenn jemand lieber mit nem älteren pc arbeitet, ist das ok, aber man muss doch auch mal fortschritt haben, sonst geht die branche doch unter! außerdem stehe ich auf nen tolles aussehen  :Embarassed:  :>

----------

## Ragin

Ich muss auch mal wieder was dazu sagen  :Smile: .

So wahnsinnig viel mehr Rechenpower wird bei der ganzen Geschichte im Prinzip auch nicht verbraten (ausser die bauen wirklich Mist). Im Endeffekt ist es nur eine kurze Animation einer Grafik. Also nichts anderes als blinkende/vergrößernde Symbole bei KDE.

Wenn man das ganze recht dezent gestalten kann würde ich es vielleicht auch nutzen. Allerdings ist der Wabbeleffekt von der Präsentation arg übertrieben. Nach einer viertel Stunde wird sich dann wahrscheinlich erste Agression einstellen. Nach einer halben Stunde wildes Mausgeklopfe und nach einer Stunde der Exitus für den PC  :Smile: .

Transparenz ist ein netter Effekt, den ich unter Windows hier und da nutze. Unter Linux ist das ganze bisher leider irgendwie unbrauchbar, genau wie die Schattierungen von X. Composite allen vorran hat es schon geschafft mein Gnome derart unter Last (nach dem einloggen) zu setzen, dass ich ca. 5-10 Minuten (!!!) warten musste, bis ich per <Strg + Alt + F1> auf eine Konsole kam um Gnome zu killen, weil da absolut gar nichts mehr kam außer die Grundzüge...

Der Sun 3D Desktop würde mich auch reizen, wenn man ihn nur bei Bedarf einschalten kann (Spielkindlaunen ausleben). Auf Dauer wirds wahrscheinlich ein arges geringe mit den Fenstern um die beste Position  :Smile: .

----------

## amdunlock

@ragin.

jau du hast recht. außerdem sind die ganzen effekte in gl gerendert (oder man hat es vor). ist, wenn man ne 3dgrafikkarte drin hat also geschenkt ....

deine probs beziehen sich entweder auf nen fehler, oder du hast einfach keine renderaccel  :Razz: . ich habe rendeaccel drin und composite läuft wie geschmiert  :Smile: .

Olli  :Smile: 

----------

## oscarwild

 *amdunlock wrote:*   

> ich finde diese konservativen kommentare hier echt unpassend

 

Tja.. dann habe ich mich als einer der "Konservativen" im Sinn und Zweck eines Diskussionsforums wohl getäuscht.

In diesem Sinne: viel Spaß beim Spielen.

----------

